# TUG sunglow



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

what is the difference between a sunglow and a TUG sunglow? as the price is alot different, i dont understand how u get TUG gecko's and what The Urban Gecko means, please some one help me and explain.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

The Urban Gecko is a brand name... it's the name of a big leopard gecko breeding. Just like Sandfire is a brand name. (brand isn't quite the word I'm looking for but I'm sure you get me)
TUG geckos are immensely high quality, you do get what you pay for.
Hope that helps a bit.


----------

